# Mercury Vapor ballast and MH Bulb?



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2007)

I know this was discussed before but I couldn't find the thread. Will this really work? If anyone has a link to the 1st thread i'd appreciate it! Thnx!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2007)

I have not been around as much as I used to so I do not know which thread your referring to. But *the Ballast has to match the bulb.* The only exception is a switchable ballast that switch from MH to HPS. There is a link round here somewhere in the DIY or Lighting section on how to convert a standard HPS to a switchable.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2007)

> the Ballast has to match the bulb.


 Yes, I know. There are some MV ballasts that run MH bulbs, just gotta figure out which one. My reasoning behind this is MV are cheaper than MH ballasts.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 14, 2007)

ANSI M57 ballast will run MV AND MH!!!http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~brinksrs/PDF%20Web%20files/ANSI%20Standards.pdf After looking at this do a search for ANSI M57 and MH comes up!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2007)

Great find man. Whats confusing is the PDF you supplied it states MV but when you search its an MH. I'd make sure to get the MH version. Also double check the "start" whether "pulse" or "probe" start to make sure you get the right lamp.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, the PDF and search confused me too until I done more research. I went and looked at the specs on a lot of MH ballast and found that alot were MV ballast(according to that chart). For example, I found a 175w Advance MH ballast and the ANSI # was M57/H39, both listed as MV ballasts on the chart. They have a 175w MV security fixture at wally world for $30, if the #s match i'm gonna buy one and try it...if it works i'll give a report...if I blow myself up...i'll post pics and we'll have a "Faces Of Death" display, LOL!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 14, 2007)

you can get a assemble yourself 400w MH kit from ebay for $64 shipped


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, but if the MV has the same ANSI # it'll be $34 cheaper. Btw, i'm looking for a 175w ballast, I think they're like $42 from the same ebay store but if I can get it cheaper and don't have to wait for it to get here that would be better! Thnx though!


----------

